# Stella di Mare



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

I'm going to Ain Shokhna tomorrow for a few days. We have booked in Stella Grand Hotel (or something similar) Has anyone been? If so, any advice on activities etc.


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

I have! I actually enjoyed, the beach is lovely 
the swimming pool, didn't look like it was particularly well mantained, but hey, who needs the pool when you have the beach. 
the gardens are gorgeous
the rooms arent' clean. If you want nice, clean, and quiet rooms you should have chosen the golf hotel, which is in the same complex, but not by the beach (it's by the golf course, but obviously you have access to all the facilites of the Grand ) 

uhm, the food, isn't the best, but it's not too bad. Cheap produce. Varied buffett. Don't take too many risks, specially with the heat of the summer, you never know. 

I still love it thought and have been several times. The beach is lovely.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

aykalam said:


> I'm going to Ain Shokhna tomorrow for a few days. We have booked in Stella Grand Hotel (or something similar) Has anyone been? If so, any advice on activities etc.




Enjoy


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Sonrisa said:


> I have! I actually enjoyed, the beach is lovely
> the swimming pool, didn't look like it was particularly well mantained, but hey, who needs the pool when you have the beach.
> the gardens are gorgeous
> the rooms arent' clean. If you want nice, clean, and quiet rooms you should have chosen the golf hotel, which is in the same complex, but not by the beach (it's by the golf course, but obviously you have access to all the facilites of the Grand )
> ...


Thank you! I love the sea and much prefer it to Egyptian pools so I guess will stick to the beach then. 

The rooms aren't clean???  This is supposed to be a 5 star, but hey! welcome to Egypt where nobody means what they say and nobody says what they mean


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

aykalam said:


> Thank you! I love the sea and much prefer it to Egyptian pools so I guess will stick to the beach then.
> 
> The rooms aren't clean???  This is supposed to be a 5 star, but hey! welcome to Egypt where nobody means what they say and nobody says what they mean


Egyptian 5* got to be better than Egyptian 2*......hope you have a great break.:nod:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I recently stayed in a hostel that had no stars and cost me 70 euros for one night,, no breakfast in fact when I asked for a coffee I was told no and shown the door... the room was basic but spotless


----------



## Black Rebel (Jul 16, 2011)

I have stayed there and I have also stayed at the Golf, I MUCH prefered the Golf and as a previous poster mentioned you get a pass for the Grand facilities including Spa and beach too (towels provided). you can also pay to go on the Golf private beach which is pretty much the same beach but cordoned off. 

Beautiful resort, if the room is not the best spend all day at the beach and all day at the bar, the room is only for sleeping in and after a few drinks you won't mind so much.

If you do want 5* treatment though, go to the Golf.
Have fun.


----------



## anandsdk (Mar 15, 2011)

I had been to Ain Sokhna last week and stayed at a vila in stella di marie....Stella Golf Hotel is the most luxurious and expensive..Stella Sea Club is the other optionl..other than these there are independent villas which are much cheaper...I got the 3 BHK indepent villas for 700 L.E per day, near to the sea club....and the pool is a combined one for 3 villas...good rooms but not very clean...The BEACH was awesome....good time to go now since its summer..


----------



## gerhardme1954 (Jul 6, 2011)

aykalam said:


> I'm going to Ain Shokhna tomorrow for a few days. We have booked in Stella Grand Hotel (or something similar) Has anyone been? If so, any advice on activities etc.


Next time choose Sea Club. Much better. You will see what I mean when you get there.


----------



## gerhardme1954 (Jul 6, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> I recently stayed in a hostel that had no stars and cost me 70 euros for one night,, no breakfast in fact when I asked for a coffee I was told no and shown the door... the room was basic but spotless


In Egypt!! oh my, you were ripped off big time. 70 Euros will buy you almost 3 days in Dahab.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

gerhardme1954 said:


> In Egypt!! oh my, you were ripped off big time. 70 Euros will buy you almost 3 days in Dahab.




Euros!!! so I was in Europe. Spain to be precise


----------



## gerhardme1954 (Jul 6, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> Euros!!! so I was in Europe. Spain to be precise


that explains it...


----------



## txlstewart (Jun 20, 2010)

Sea Club is nice, but buffet is predictable. Good omlets at breakfast, though. I like the Golf--less small children, so less chaotic. The manager there is top notch. I also like riding the golf cart around the property!


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

txlstewart said:


> Sea Club is nice, but buffet is predictable. Good omlets at breakfast, though. I like the Golf--less small children, so less chaotic. The manager there is top notch. I also like riding the golf cart around the property!


Golf looks nice for a childless holiday however my daughter would have complained  

So I went and came back, really enjoyed the short break although it was SOOO HOT! It's a nice hotel and yes, totally agree with Sonrisa's advice, the pool is ok but the beach is lovely. Great for a family break as there is plenty of space for kids to be in the water but out of danger, room was decent not out of this world but we had great views to both pool and beach from our balcony. Food was average but the desserts were very very good (and no, I don't have a sweet tooth).

It was quite busy as I think many Egyptians are now enjoying their holidays before Ramadan starts but there were also a few foreigners. We managed to bump into my daughter's school librarian lol  

Thanks all for your input :clap2:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

aykalam said:


> Golf looks nice for a childless holiday however my daughter would have complained
> 
> So I went and came back, really enjoyed the short break although it was SOOO HOT! It's a nice hotel and yes, totally agree with Sonrisa's advice, the pool is ok but the beach is lovely. Great for a family break as there is plenty of space for kids to be in the water but out of danger, room was decent not out of this world but we had great views to both pool and beach from our balcony. Food was average but the desserts were very very good (and no, I don't have a sweet tooth).
> 
> ...




Glad you enjoyed your trip.. heat wave here also at the weekend.. Sunday saw us hitting 47 I even went in the pool lol


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Glad you enjoyed your trip.. heat wave here also at the weekend.. Sunday saw us hitting 47 I even went in the pool lol


47???  is that Farenheit?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

aykalam said:


> 47???  is that Farenheit?


.. it was according to our thermometer 116f


----------



## gerhardme1954 (Jul 6, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> .. it was according to our thermometer 116f


In Maadi it was 37degreeC? both BBC weather, my fridge magnet scale and my car's one, which is fairly reliable?


----------

